# Crazy inter species fish mating????



## tricks22 (Feb 9, 2009)

I took this video from my aquarium. My crayfish is mating with my guppy. (Warning: Graphic, lol)

YouTube - Crayfish Feasts on Guppy Soul

Odd aie?

Steve:-D:-D


----------

